# North Central Indiana... St. Joseph co.



## jef46614 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm guessing, by the look of things, that it will be a couple more weeks until we start seeing them, that is if we have good weather. Last year was horrible here and I just hope for a good year this time around.


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in the Warsaw area,nothing here yet. Did notice yesterday that the dandelions were starting to bloom. Once you see those yellow flowers showing up it"s time to go. Good luck


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Spent two hours searching some early spots in Laporte county...nothing yet


----------



## k_squared (Apr 28, 2014)

Any updates from the St. Joe county area? Light rain today maybe that will help in a few days. I hope so.


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in Laporte county...I found two small Greys this weekend (links to dated pics on another thread in this forum)...but haven't found even a hint of anything else...have been searching for hours each day since with nothing but a cold to show for it...searched all day sat. In St. Joe county and foils zilcho just a tender little pheasant back that brought home and sautéed


----------



## k_squared (Apr 28, 2014)

I had to look up "pheasant back" and, fittingly here, found this note on wikipedia:
"Many mushroom hunters will stumble upon this when looking for morels during the spring as both have similar fruiting times" exactly as you did! 
Good luck out there. I'll start looking in earnest soon.


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea there's not much flavor to pheasant backs, especially when compared to morels, and chanterelles, but they are safe and meaty, ok with garlic, and good in soup (only when they are very young/small)


----------



## k_squared (Apr 28, 2014)

I had to look up chanterelles too! I realize there is a lot out there I'm missing, but for now, morels are good enough to occupy my focus!


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Chanterelles will be out in mid to late summer very good in soups and omelets, but make sure you ID them correctly...do you the morels will be popping in earnest after this tues rain? That's what in betting on


----------



## captain caveman (May 2, 2013)

Went out today in the bend and found 23 little keeper greys and left half as much again for another day. Spotty but I'm eatjn shrooms!


----------



## k_squared (Apr 28, 2014)

Good to hear Captain Caveman...I plan on heading out this weekend. With Wednesday being so warm I had high hopes...but then it got so cold I wasn't sure what to think. Thanks for the update. 
K^2


----------



## k_squared (Apr 28, 2014)

I found three, two pretty small, in Mishawaka. So, they are starting to pop up.


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

I found a couple more half free morels when I was out digging sassafras...I think it's going to be a great year once we get some warm, wet weather


----------

